# Tepic Housing?



## lucatepic (Aug 16, 2013)

My wife just got a job in Tepic and I know nothing of that area. Anyone have insight as to where we should look or what to expect. We are in Los Cabos now and pay about $350 US and would like to keep it around that with a 2 bedroom unit in a safe area. Thanks, everyone!!!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lucatepic said:


> My wife just got a job in Tepic and I know nothing of that area. Anyone have insight as to where we should look or what to expect. We are in Los Cabos now and pay about $350 US and would like to keep it around that with a 2 bedroom unit in a safe area. Thanks, everyone!!!


You should have no problem. Tepic is a small town with not much tourism. It has a nice central plaza. There is a small regional museum in Tepic with some precolonial artifacts from the area. Just over the hill is San Blas, a beach town famous for its banana bread. There is a boat ride up an estuary in San Blas under mangroves that is not to be missed. It provides lots of closeup views of crocodiles and birds.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Vivanuncios - Resultados de tu Búsqueda


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Vivanuncios - Resultados de tu Búsqueda


Some of those listings seem pretty steep for Tepic. There are a few in there that seemed reasonable. I guess it just depends on how nice and new a place that you want. I would think it would be possible to find a 2 bedroom place for $4500 (=$350 usd) pesos a month.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Sure should be cheaper than Cabo in general


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> Vivanuncios - Resultados de tu Búsqueda


Alan, that is a great site! I'm seeing apartments and houses for rent in Durango and can compare them to other cities. Thanks!


----------

